# Corsair TX650 V2 vs v1



## bruno0920 (Jan 17, 2013)

Greetings,

I have a newly setup rig with the specs
Mobo: Asrock z77 Extreme 4
HDD: 1TB Hitachi Deskstart
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6570 2GB
RAM: F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
PSU: Corsair TX650 v2

Now I'm setting up a new rig for my cousin, the only difference is the RAM, he's getting F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL. The problem is the PSU, they don't have the Corsair TX650 v2 anymore. It would take 3 months before they would restock. They have the TX650, the v1.

Comparing the 2 versions v1 (http://www.corsair.com/tx650w.html/) and v2 (http://www.corsair.com/power-supply...d-650-watt-high-performance-power-supply.html) in the tech specs, I don't see any difference except the Dimension? 

Is it ok if I buy the v1, does it have the same quality of the v2... or basically what makes the v1 different from v2? Other shops in area has the ff:


Corsair GS700W 80+ 800W Tri-Color
NZXT Hale82 650 & 750w
Silverstone Strider Essential 500 & 600w
Thermaltake toughpower XT 575w
Silverstone Strider 80+ ST50F & ST60F
Silverstone Strider Plus 600W 80+ Modular
COOLERMASTER GAMER EXTREME 80+ GX550W & GX650W & GX750W




I don't want to buy online so I'm stuck with these options. He's planning to OC his rig to the full extent. I Really need your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## LTUGamer (Jan 17, 2013)

Well it look that one of them is made by CWT (TX650 v1), while another by Seasonic (TX650 v2)

BTW you also should give attention for Enermax Triathlor PSU


----------



## okidna (Jan 18, 2013)

bruno0920 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a newly setup rig with the specs
> Mobo: Asrock z77 Extreme 4
> ...



Can you look at the PSU label?
There's 2 models of TX650 v1 (confusing isn't it?), the first one (CMPSU-650TX) is made by Seasonic (the old S12 pplatform) and the second one is CMPSU-TX650*-C* which is made by CWT (PSHII platform).

Meanwhile TX650 v2 is made by Seasonic (newer platform, I guess SS-AT just like mine because of efficiency and the DC-DC converter).

If you want similar PSU with TX650 v2 you can check NZXT HALE82 650W. Based on the same platform with TX650 v2.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the v1 its very good can handle a lot. Just cause they have a v2 doesn't mean the v1 is bad in any way. It's just another vendor is making it hence v2.


----------



## bruno0920 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Decision*



okidna said:


> Can you look at the PSU label?
> There's 2 models of TX650 v1 (confusing isn't it?), the first one (CMPSU-650TX) is made by Seasonic (the old S12 pplatform) and the second one is CMPSU-TX650*-C* which is made by CWT (PSHII platform).
> 
> Meanwhile TX650 v2 is made by Seasonic (newer platform, I guess SS-AT just like mine because of efficiency and the DC-DC converter).
> ...



Wow 2 models, I wished they created a different name instead to make it not confusing. I guess I'll go with NZXT Hale82 650w.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## McSteel (Jan 18, 2013)

There are actually six versions of the TX. CMPSU-650TX (original Seasonic S12E), CMPSU-650TX-C (CWT PSHII), CMPSU-650TXV2 (Seasonic AT), TX650 (75-001315 / CP-9020038 - CWT PUQ) - meaning four non-modular TXs, CMPSU-650TXM (CWT PUQ) and the new TX650M (75-001316 / CP-9020002 - CWT PUQ?, probably a minor revision) - two modular ones.

As for the OP's conundrum, I'd take the V2, simply because I believe (based on what I've seen in reputable reviews, and my vast  knowledge of the subject) that SS-AT is a superior platform to CWT-PSHII.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2013)

V2 here No issues. And when I bought it from what I read the V2 was a better PSU

Actually I wish I would have bought a modular one now.  TX650M but it wasnt out when I bought mine


----------



## bruno0920 (Jan 18, 2013)

*But then*



McSteel said:


> As for the OP's conundrum, I'd take the V2, simply because I believe (based on what I've seen in reputable reviews, and my vast  knowledge of the subject) that SS-AT is a superior platform to CWT-PSHII.



But the problem is, the v2 is not available anymore. I won't risk using my current generic PSU for my brand new rig.

So any pick from list?

EDIT/UPDATE:

I just got a call from a computer shop, they have new arrivals
Enermax NAXN 82+ 550W & 650W 
Enermax NAXN 82+ 750W & 850W Modular

Should I Consider these 2 items as well, or I should just stick with nzxt?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2013)

Sure Enermax is a fine copany. The v1 TX Corsair is fine also


----------



## okidna (Jan 18, 2013)

bruno0920 said:


> But the problem is, the v2 is not available anymore. I won't risk using my current generic PSU for my brand new rig.
> 
> So any pick from list?
> 
> ...



That non-modular NAXN built by CWT, decent unit if I might say.
The modular NAXN is Sirfa, not a bad unit either.

But comparing those 3 OEM, I still choose Seasonic (NZXT Hale82). Just make sure the Hale82 is the modular unit (non modular unit is Hale82-N by FSP).


----------



## McSteel (Jan 18, 2013)

bruno0920 said:


> But the problem is, the v2 is not available anymore. I won't risk using my current generic PSU for my brand new rig.
> 
> So any pick from list?
> 
> ...



It's quite an overkill, but I'd take the NZXT Hale82 Modular 650W and call it a day. Realistically, the Silverstone Strider Essential would do the trick, but you didn't list any prices, and the NZXT is a high-quality, high-performance, long-life unit. It could easily serve for the next build as well.


----------



## bruno0920 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok, I'll make sure it's the modular one, but if what they have is not, should i still stick with the nzxt?

I intended not to post pricing, since what I'm after is the performance, cost is a secondary factor when there would be a tie in performance.


----------



## McSteel (Jan 19, 2013)

If the NZXT is a fixed-cable version, then the Corsair TX650V1 is a better solution.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 19, 2013)

if it where me I would have already gotten the other TX650


----------



## okidna (Jan 19, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> if it where me I would have already gotten the other TX650



If it where me I would have already gotten Seasonic G650 or G550  
Cheaper than TX650 (at least here in my country) and better in term of design and performance.


----------



## bruno0920 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback!

Well it seems like there's a close fight between v1 & nzxt, this is the time i'll go with the price.

v1 = $106
nzxt = $89 (and it's modular)

So victor goes to nzxt.

Thanks!


----------

